# ** BowTech 2005 ** An official peek at what's new.



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*Matt*

that's just teasing,give us more,and we want pictures


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Goldy......I know isn't it terrible? 

I will loosen the bag around the cat in good time. Maybe pics and all?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

MATT/PA:

A revolutionary cam? If this new cam will shoot a 350 grain arrow out of a 70 pound/30" draw bow at over 400 FPS, I would call it revolutionary. If it can't, sorry, it's a just another cam.

What this industry needs is a true Paradigm shift. Example; when the Compound bow came out. That's a revolution!!!

I know when PSE (Achery Research) got everyone all hyped up over this new thing that was "THE BIGGEST CHANGE IN ARCHERY SINCE THE COMPOUND BOW!" Sorry, it's a different shape bow with a different color. How can something be the biggest change in archery since the compound bow when the new product is a compound bow that is not a whole lot different from other bows. 

The compound bow was revolutionary!!

Don't get me wrong, Bowtech and PSE are good companies with great products. For this industry to really grow, it needs that Paradigm shift I talked about. That would be a revolution!


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Matt/Pa, would that new cam be a speed cam or a slower more forgiving cam. I know just had to try!!!!.
OK maybe this will work  for a speed cam, give us a  for forgiving cam,  for both forgiving & speed, or  for your not telling me. lol.
I would like a bow that is (65# bottomed out limb bolts) when I'm ready to order, can that be done.
I will be ordering!.
Pizonarcher.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Come on Matt, this aint fair


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Designer2,
.....'Revolutionary' can be used to describe something that has yet to be seen right? Something that might create an industry standard?

The "Equalizer" cam system is not something rehashed or reworked........it's not a single,dual or hybrid. That only leaves NEW.

Maybe you'll see your paradigm shift.....in cams? 

Pizonarcher,


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

I thought my wife was the only person to do that to me......... 


Matt..... you are a buzz killer


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I thought it would be Diamond cams!  

Can't wait, when is the big release?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

Matt/pa

If the cam does not make strides towards MUCH faster speeds IN ADDITION TO MUCH more accurate shots, it's not going to be all that different from whats out there now.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Ummmmmmmm just did a search on patents..........


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> *I thought it would be Diamond cams!
> 
> Can't wait, when is the big release? *


Supposed to be Nov 1


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Come on guys let them get it out there before we bash it....................


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

Okay okay......you guys gave some really good hints....so here my guess




revoultionary......cams made from a diamond for sure thats never been done.

Now I gotta admit the equlizer that stumped me but.....

What goes better with diamond and would "equalize" out all sparkles but yes I know I can't believe it myself ( Titanium )( sorry can't find my dictionary)

Ya know its the new gold! 

I'm right ? Right?


----------



## Fireman (Aug 4, 2004)

So if its not a single cam, dual cam, hybrid cam, or more than two cam, what the heck is it?  

Maybe its a recurve..... 

Or maybe its a force field that the strings rest on........

Or maybe its a......... i got nothing...........

Or maybe im done now


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Fireman,
LOL. 

The string isn't riding on a force field.....that much I will reveal.


----------



## camo-timber (Mar 22, 2003)

Heres LX again this year!! diggin threw the patent box this time, or maybe every year

Whats the matter, You really didnt think the ole MATTHEWS slogan was gonna last for ever did ya!!!


----------



## 3DMan (Mar 23, 2004)

I just bought a new 04 bowtech.Now I will properly have to spend more money on a 05.Oh Well


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

I apologize if I have offended anyone. I am not trying to bash any products either. The problem here is the "Cry Wolf" form of advertising. In other words, this industry is running out of cards to play in any MAJOR advancements in this sport. It's only recourse is to hype the products in hopes of gaining market share. I do understand that's business. But, all these new and revolutionary products are only miniscule improvements within this sport. This industry is "Preaching to the Choir" so to speak. 

The Non-archer is not going to know the difference between a Bear Whitetail or a PSE Mach 12. What this industry needs is a product that will attract the non-archer into this sport. Like the gun-only hunter and kids. A product that is truly easy to set up and easy to shoot. 

A product like that can take the wind out of the sails of a pro archer, but, when archery is so complicated to master, how will it grow? A revolution is the masses changing the way things are done now.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

camo-timber........Huh?????? Do I know ya........ 

And no I didnt figure MATTHEWS would last forever(dont even know who that is)

But Mathews ads will last forever........... 

Funny thing innovation and revolutionary mean about the same..........


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

LX_Shooter said:


> But Mathews ads will last forever...........
> 
> I think Martin ads will last forever, um um
> Pizonarcher.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I would have to guess dual solo cams if that makes sense. I dont want to get into it much deeper but I know a configuration for dual solo cams sets.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Quad cam w/ split limbs.. cam on each of the 4 limbs... w/ dual strings that cross right where the arrows is nocked. Call it the X wing bow...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Matt / PA said:


> *Just a little look into what BowTech has in store for 05'
> Should help you guys who were asking and chomping at the bit.
> 
> There will be a new cam system for 2005, A “NEW” cam system you ask?
> ...


Hello

Oh but i will 

And really this is not much to ask for  Whats the shortist draw lenth  

Later
Unk


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Hmmm, not a single cam, not a dual cam, not a hybrid, not a 3 cam,,,,,,,, SQUARE!!!!! It's a square cam system!!!! I knew it'd come along someday ,,,,, uh, how's the serving hold up though???
I guess it's time to get Matt in a headlock, twist his arm, give him a wedgie, eat fresh venison roast in front of him,,,, he'll talk


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

pizonarcher........So true So true...............


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

You mean there IS a difference in a Bear Whitetail and a Mach 12?!

In addition to this new cam system alot of people saw at the ATA a prototype shooting 363-364 fps at 29.5"draw, 69lbs, 350 gr arrow.....I don't care who you are....that's INCREDIBLE!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

500 fps said:


> *You mean there IS a difference in a Bear Whitetail and a Mach 12?!
> *


Ditto!


----------



## Jungle (Aug 1, 2004)

> 30” long riser (longest in the industry)


Matt / PA

Just about the time you say you’ve got the biggest, someone comes along and pulls one out even bigger. 

Jungle.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

This is bad news.

I was really hoping not buy a new bow this year.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Tax Lawyer said:


> *This is bad news.
> 
> I was really hoping not buy a new bow this year.  *


 Yea right,,, you're no different than the rest of us archaholics 


Post the name of the new bow,,, what will that hurt????


----------



## Arrowsarc (Jul 11, 2004)

Is it going to have a long draw length for those of us that need at least 32"?


----------



## La Crosse (Sep 20, 2004)

What if a cam system could make a bow the fastest, quietest, most efficient, with the least shock?

It can.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

La Crosse:

How fast is fastest? FPS please. (Real IBO standards)
Thanks


----------



## jman_23 (Nov 1, 2003)

*2005 Bowtech*

I still think a shoot through cable system is the way to go.
They have done everything cam wise...solo,dual,wheely,3 cam.
What else is there to do...but go through the cables!!!
A shoot through Pro 40 Wheely,thats over 40" ata.
That would be awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

Mrbowtech:

Many companies are already doing that. Doesn't count as revolutionary.


----------



## jman_23 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Ok*

It still would be very cool.


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

I keep thinking of stuff Bowtech hasn't done, but can't come up with anything no one's ever done.

I guess that's why I'm not an engineer at a bow company.



I just hope that the "equalizer" doesn't turn out to be a disappointment.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Shoot through cable assemeble was already patented within the last 2 years. It may incorporate that function but that will not be the ultimate appeal. Something else is going on.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Riser length.....*

Jungle.......
I saw that, thanks alot!  

That's a whopper of a riser!


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

> That's a whopper of a riser!


Yeah.. if the deer gets close enough you can beat him with it!  And for $2k.. it better beat the deer for me!!!


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

What about a bow that shoots 10 to 50 meters flat single pin no need to judge distances at 3d or hunting.Forgiving&accurate. Put me down for one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Lightspeed:

You are defintely talking about a bow that shoots over 400 FPS.


----------



## La Crosse (Sep 20, 2004)

Matt,

Sounds as if the Equalizer meets your approval.

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

MATT /PA just want to know when you order a new black knight2 can you ask for one at the 350fps rather than the 342fps speed.I have a black max2 340fps now and a 2002 black knight2.Why do they give an 8fps difference?


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Lightspeed... well Bowtech could give the fastest possible speed achieved w/ the bow like Mathews does w/ the BM... but instead they give a range that the bow meets. Do you honestly think that every Mathews Black Max 2 will meet the 340fps mark.. I don't think so. This is due to the variation in manufacturing tolerances. Just like when you buy a car.. it might be rated at 350hp.. but yours might only make 320. Maybe Bowtech should rate it at 340fps... and then you'd be estatic when yours hits 342... and totally elated when it hits 350+...


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

If it's a cam, it's nothing different from whats already out there. Cams are cams are cams are cams. If it's not a 3 cam or a 2 cam or a single or a hybrid. What other options do you have? 4 cam? Which has been done. 

I agree with designer. whats with hype.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

LX_Shooter said:


> *camo-timber........Huh?????? Do I know ya........
> 
> And no I didnt figure MATTHEWS would last forever(dont even know who that is)
> 
> ...


How about we just use the word "New".


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Maybe it's a Hybrid shoot through?


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

There probably isn't much more to do with cams, as we know them. Other than to revolutionize the way they're employed. Why not get people's attention before showing your product?


----------



## Ausie-guy (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok Matt.

You have peaked my intrest can you add anymore info or maybe a pic.

Any idea of the IBO rating of the new bow?

I am in the market for a longer A2A bow for 3d and spots.


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

anything new in the 33-35 inch axel to axel range? I would like ot know the IBO speed also.....
\
thx


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

anything new in the 33-35 inch axel to axel range? I would like ot know the IBO speed also.....
\
thx


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*OMG ..............*

Could it be true .............. 

First they bought out Diamond ................. 

Now they have a new "revolutionary design" ............... 

What they do buyout/copy Oneida ????

     

Please note: multiple smileys as to not offend Bowtech Shooters


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

> What they do buyout/copy Oneida ????


They said "Revolutionary"... not Idiotic... Bowtech can leave that to Mathews..


----------



## esven89 (Aug 26, 2004)

i want to know how much it is, considering i'm only fifteen and barely have a paying job. Revulotionary, i bet it's a 2 1/2 cam system or maybe even a 3 1/2 sytem with level knock travel and blazing speed that could knock down a deer in it's tracks at 55 pounds


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

I am stumpped on this new cam idea??? makes me wonder...... whats good though is I havent seen bowtech unleash anything that I havent liked, so I cant wait to see what they got!!!


----------



## xTravisx (May 8, 2003)

I think someone needs to leak a little info out, getting anxious...........by this time last year we already had a pic of the Liberty


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Long ATA models*

Ok I'll give you a little more on the long ATA bows on the 30" riser.......

There will be basically two offerings on the 30'' riser. One will have a very straight riser with around a 22 degree limb angle, with 13.5 '' limbs and the new Equalizer cam system. 
The other will have a reflexed riser with
a laid back limb angle and a 5" idler and cam! It's like stretched out
Liberty with a bigger riser and bigger eccentrics...

Is that giving at least a few MENTAL pictures?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

There ya have it spotties,,, your new winter league bow 


Now what's this new combo's names 
With a 5 inch idler,,, is should be very quiet!!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Long ATA models*



Matt / PA said:


> *Ok I'll give you a little more on the long ATA bows on the 30" riser.......
> 
> There will be basically two offerings on the 30'' riser. One will have a very straight riser with around a 22 degree limb angle, with 13.5 '' limbs and the new Equalizer cam system.
> The other will have a reflexed riser with
> ...


Hello
I would like to revert you back to my original question, pertaining to Shortest draw lenth.In 2005

Thanks
Later
Unk


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

I would like to revert back also; to my question can I get a 65 lb. bow???.
Where is Pat, Bowtech_shooter, he would tell us more!!!!. 

Here is a pic of the bow that was sent to me so everyone can see, & get an idea what it looks like.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*ha ha*

very funny, pinzon bro.
ha ha


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*you have no idea*

Come on, Mat.
Admit you have no idea what you are talking about.

We are not so stupid....

I will go on taking care my dog, that is an important issue, not this.
Ha

Frank


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

sounds like the longer axel to axel bow might be a great 3d and taget bow, do ya have anything for us on the shorter bows???

also on this equalizer, I have a question on the fps.... are the bows faster than last year? a little or no?

Thx


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*BowTech_Shooter*

Pat can't help you now.......he's too busy with affairs of the heart.   

Besides he wouldn't give you any more than I am. 
I will give you all as much info as allowed by law.


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

How well will a 30" riser fit in my Bow press? I don't have to get a new press do I?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I've got you all covered with the bow press if you need to update Mine will work on 48 inch risers


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Names*

Sticking with the "All American" theme appropriate for BowTech, some of the new model names for 2005........

Defender
Constitution
Old Glory

You will be able to put a name with a "Face" soon.

The Tomkat is totally redesigned for 2005.

There will also be a new target color in a addition to the anodized colors.......it's a dipped color "Hydrographic Marble" 

I don't have the final spec sheets for the bows yet so I don't want to relay possible incorrect numbers on draw lengths and speeds. When I have the concrete production numbers I will let you guys know.


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

any chance of a peek at the new target colour?

and will the wheelie still be an option?


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Names*



Matt / PA said:


> *
> 
> I don't have the final spec sheets for the bows yet so I don't want to relay possible incorrect numbers on draw lengths and speeds. When I have the concrete production numbers I will let you guys know. *


You're funny!!! Bow companies rarely have the "final specs" until after the ATA show   

I don't think these guys can wait that long.


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

awsome, now I know theres more than one new bow...... cant wait to see them... Old Glory sounds awsome great name,...... Bowtech or mathews, havent decided, but one of those companies is going to sell me a bow in 2005

Thx


----------



## steph (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Names*



Matt / PA said:


> *Sticking with the "All American" theme appropriate for BowTech, some of the new model names for 2005........
> 
> Defender
> Constitution
> ...


I don't need final specs or specifics but how about just a general idea of axle to axle lengths/mass weights and if any of them will be available in lighter draw weights/shorter draw lengths? Please?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: you have no idea*



francisco said:


> *Come on, Mat.
> Admit you have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> We are not so stupid....
> ...


 Sorry Frankie, you need to go to www.woofwoof.com for your dog This is an archery site and it's important for archaholics like us to get our daily dosage of everything new in archery


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

*Tid Bit*

Ok Matt,,, you're doing a great job but today is a new day and we're all ready for our "tid bid of the day" The new catalog is due to be out around November 1st and that's only about 10 days off, so there's no way to get all the info out at the rate you're going So it's time for our daily shot of BowTech fever 


What's ya got????????


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

*Dream to Tune*

is the way the equalizer cam was described to my Dealer. Says he will have information this Friday.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*PBR in Las Vegas*

BowTech is introducing one of the new models this weekend at the PBR event in Vegas........anyone going could find out all about it. 
I'm not tellin' which one, but if anyone goes you are welcome to do some Archerytalk recon.

Fred, you be quiet.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Ok nevermind........*

I'll just tell ya.......
In addition to the 2005 catalog of bows that BowTech is producing, they are also offering the following: (Hence the release this weekend at the PBR in Vegas 

*PBR Limited Edition Bow by BowTech*

Eugene, OR (October 19, 2004) – BowTech has shared an alliance with the Professional Bull Riders for three consecutive years, a partnership that has brought together two sports with similar qualities: courage, honor, integrity, and duty to family and God. BowTech also proudly sponsors popular Professional Bull Rider, Tony Mendes, and five-time world champion bullfighter, Rob Smets, both living examples of the kind of hard work that goes into making an exciting sport.

In recognition of their partnership with the fastest growing spectator sport in America, BowTech introduces the 2005 PBR Limited Edition bow, finished in Mossy Oak Brand Obsession camouflage. The PBR bow features the black and red logo of the PBR, custom engraved limb pockets, and a PBR star idler wheel. Other unique characteristics include simulated black carbon fiber finished limbs and handmade, pre-stretched, and black and red string and cables. The PBR Limited Edition bow carries a lifetime warranty and is guaranteed to become a collector’s item.

“BowTech has been an exceptional partner since joining the PBR national sponsor ranks,” says Sean Gleason, PBR’s Chief Operating Officer. “Associating the PBR name more closely with BowTech’s industry leading product is a natural extension of our relationship. We’re honored to have our marks on the best bows in the industry.”

“Through its culture and its athletes, the PBR exemplifies everything that we value here at BowTech,” says BowTech Marketing Director, Gene Shands. “Our ongoing association with the PBR, and the parallel demographics of our audiences, makes the PBR theme bow the perfect next step in a great relationship.”

BowTech has restricted this limited edition production run to 1000 bows, each sequentially numbered and personally signed by Tony Mendes. PBR fans attending the World Finals in Las Vegas, Oct. 22–31, will have the first opportunity to pre-order their PBR bow at the BowTech Fan Zone booth. BowTech dealers may also pre-order by contacting their BowTech representative. Interested buyers are encouraged to order now because this bow will come charging out of the chute.


----------



## nanichito (Oct 10, 2004)

*I'll volunteer to do some recon!!!!*

I live in Vegas and was planning on seeing what BowTech has put out new, I will take my digital camera and attempt to post some pics later.

Mat, I work in Mandalay Bay, where is Bowtech going to display the new products. Will I have to pay the $40.00+ dollars for the PBR event, or is their a special pass for those visiting the Bowtech Stand 

Cheers 
Nanichito


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

How would someone order this bow now when nowbody knows any specifications on it ; cam choices, ata, limb length, $$$$.
Probably a high $ bow. Give us some specs Matt. Do the Dealers have specs ??.
Pizonarcher.


----------



## BLACKTALON (Sep 6, 2004)

The folks that would go ahead and order this bow, without specs, or any other knowledge other than what it looks like, are probably not going to shoot a limited edition collectors item.
My $0.02.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I read on another site where Matt said that it looks like a tricked out Liberty


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I ordered one this morning in LH.

I have been thinking about getting a Liberty and this bow is the Liberty and more. Premium components and hand built. My dealer ordered one on the spot as well.

$809 plus tax.

I don't think I will be disappointed.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

I was looking at the pics of the PBR bow. The carbon fiber look limbs are very cool.


----------



## steph (Feb 27, 2004)

Bowtech says the catalog will be out mid-November and the website won't be updated until sometime in December. Will dealers have the catalogs November 1st? I'm assuming someone will scan and post pics and info...I'm having a hard enough time waiting until the 1st.


----------

